# Got My South Bend Lathe Card Today



## Randy803 (Feb 24, 2015)

Interesting! The lathe has come home, I live in Orangeburg County. No telling where all this lathe has been...


----------



## Vladymere (Feb 24, 2015)

You might not know where it has been but you know where it started.  Looks like it stayed local the whole time until you purchased it.

Vlad


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool...Bob


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll bet it still isn't wired for 550 volts.


----------

